# 5.3 chevy is gutless.help!!!



## Spinnerbait Nate (Dec 17, 2008)

i have a 2006 chevy Z71 5.3. i need more power,it has 35,000 miles on it. i bought it brand new.my buddy has a 03 4.8 and it tows stronger than mine. what can i do to get more power out of it? without a super or turbo charger. it is completly stock,been waiting for the waranty to run out. any help would be great. and yes i know before any one else says it i should have bought a FORD. thanks


----------



## hammerz71 (Dec 17, 2008)

Start with the basics: Cat-back exhaust, CAI & Tuner.  Relatively inexpensive and easy installs.
Although I feel for you, I had a 2002 Z71 I bought new.  Felt like it couldn't get out of it's own way.  Traded it on a new Dodge Hemi in '04.  With a couple grand in mods I've got the stock 345 HP up to about 425 HP or about 350 RWHP.   But be carefull, you'll get the mod bug like I did.  I'm not satisfied yet and plan another round of mods for more HP and a LOT more low end torque...


----------



## Jack Ryan (Dec 17, 2008)

If it's still in warranty I'd take that to the dealer and get it checked out thoroughly. 

It sounds like there's some thing wrong with it to me.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Dec 17, 2008)

i have taken it to the dealer as a mater of fact its been there since last tuesday. they say every thing is fine.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 17, 2008)

your buddy might have a higher rear end ratio.(numerically)  mine has 3:73's and it pulls good. changing your gears will do more for towing than a extra 40 or 50 HP from exhaust and tuning changes.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Dec 17, 2008)

i thought about that but if i change my rear gears i need to change the front its a 4x4 and could get costly.thanks


----------



## Bubba moore (Dec 17, 2008)

*more power*

I  have a 99 5.3 silverado. back in 2003  I put a cam in mine. changed the valve springs. put a non restricted 
exhaust system.(flowmaster). wow! what a difference.
I pull a 18ft bass boat & 24 foot camper just fine. The truck
now has 205k miles motor still strong as ever. transmission 
seems to drag through shifting at times.


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Dec 17, 2008)

Spinnerbait Nate said:


> i have a 2006 chevy Z71 5.3. i need more power,it has 35,000 miles on it. i bought it brand new.my buddy has a 03 4.8 and it tows stronger than mine. what can i do to get more power out of it? without a super or turbo charger. it is completly stock,been waiting for the waranty to run out. any help would be great. and yes i know before any one else says it i should have bought a FORD. thanks



Buy a new TOYOTA !!!!


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 17, 2008)

what are you towing and how fast do you want to tow it?

ITS BASICALLY A WASTE OF TIME TO PUT MONEY ITTO HP IMPROVEMENTS . if your rear gears are hiwat not towing you'll NEVER be happy.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure with Chevy but I know with Ford you can buy a programmer. It will make up for the lost power, change shift points, change fuel ratio, better mpg's. Im sure you can find one out there somewhere. Also with Ford you can get custom tunes to whatever you want. Again same with Chevy im sure.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Dec 17, 2008)

i tow a 14ft jon boat or a 5x10 trailer with a 600lb 4 wheeler.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 17, 2008)

my work truck is a 2006 1500 54,000 miles with the 4.8 liter crapola engine in it. 14 miles per gallon and wont get out of its own way, Biggest piece of junk I've ever driven, All but 2 trucks I've ever owned were Chevys and they all had plenty of get up and go this one baffles me. My boss has the same truck with a 4.3 V6 and it runs rings around mine.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 17, 2008)

Get on Ebay, find a 'cold air intake' kit. Buy a cat-back exhaust system and find someone local to you that will custom tune it for you. They can go into the trucks computer and change several settings that will make a HUGE difference. Expect to pay about $300 for the tune. It's a LOT better than the 'tune in the box' you get from Hypertech or Diablo. Any speed shop that does high performance mods to the newer Camaros, Trans AMs, and Corvettes....which all use the LSX engine platform your truck has, should be able to handle this for you.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Dec 17, 2008)

outstanding man thanks thats a great idea,i will look into that.


----------



## mikee (Dec 17, 2008)

*5.3*

You need to get rid of the ECM (GM).  They program them to retard the timing when you need power to pull or accelerate.  Buy an aftermarket or have some one reprogram it.  We have used a GM performance on some of our LS7 like the ones for Burt Reynolds(BRE)and some of the project cars for HRTV (AJ'S Firebird).  Stay away from the FASTsystems or anything MSD the stink. The Gm Perfomance make the cars bullets. They still idle and drive great.  Call around and see what they have to offer in a program and what thay can guarantee in performance.  Exhaust and intake mods will help, but the ecm program will help the most as you don't have enough Cubic inches to warrant the large exhaust and the price.  The weight you are towing should not slow the truck down.  My van has a 3.0 and tows what you have fine.   Mikee (Year One Inc.)


----------



## JR (Dec 18, 2008)

stevetarget said:


> your buddy might have a higher rear end ratio.(numerically)  mine has 3:73's and it pulls good. changing your gears will do more for towing than a extra 40 or 50 HP from exhaust and tuning changes.



Best advice here.  'Typical' is like a 3.43?  I had 4.1 in my Sierra and it would scat, but tough on gas when cruising at 70 MPH turning 3000 RPM's.


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 18, 2008)

Spinnerbait Nate said:


> i tow a 14ft jon boat or a 5x10 trailer with a 600lb 4 wheeler.



no really,what will you be towing.

your truck stock has 295hp,335 ftlbs torque,you havent even touched that with the weight you describe.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 18, 2008)

first of all... how much power do you need to tow a jon boat or a 600 lb 4 wheeler?

second of all... I don't know if its just the newer GM's, but my 2000 5.3L will run like a scolded dog.  Only mods are Flowmasters and a K&N 57 series FIPK.


----------



## Gotfive (Dec 18, 2008)

Not sure about the 2006, but I had a 2004 and mine pulled better if you pulled in "3" instead of overdrive or the tow/haul mode. It pulled a little more RPM's but no downshifting trouble at all. Then I did something I said I would never do..... Yep, I got a F250 with the 7.3 diesel and I gotta tell ya, that thang will pull a house!!!!


----------



## Holton (Dec 18, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> first of all... how much power do you need to tow a jon boat or a 600 lb 4 wheeler?
> 
> second of all... I don't know if its just the newer GM's, but my 2000 5.3L will run like a scolded dog.  Only mods are Flowmasters and a K&N 57 series FIPK.



The 5.3 does run good and is a very good engine.

Folks sometime who want to buy another truck feel the need to talk down, ridicule to justify their change....


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Dec 18, 2008)

love my 2005 5.3.  Has a 6" lift and 35's and still has plenty left in it, no mods at all-even cheap air filter and stock exhaust.  I had a 2000 5.3 and it had plenty power too.


----------



## grim (Dec 18, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> my work truck is a 2006 1500 54,000 miles with the 4.8 liter crapola engine in it. 14 miles per gallon and wont get out of its own way.



I had that same set up in a 2000.  It was embarrassing going down teh interstate, all the shifting it did.  I dont understand why GM would put out an engine so poorly matched to the vehicle.


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 19, 2008)

i think in 06 they began to put 3.42's in alot of the trucks to improve the gas mileage. i see that you cant get 3.73's with the new 6 speed tranny in the 09's so hopefully that will change. i know GM also did away with 4.10's in the 1/2 ton trucks as well this year. i have an 04 Z71 with the 5.3 and 3.73 rear end. i personally wouldnt have a truck with anything less then 3.73. my truck has all the power i have ever needed, never longed for more but would always welcome it! alot of times when you buy a truck used the person doesnt remember or even bother to look what rear end gearing it has/had when they bought it. that's one of the FIRST things i look for when i bought mine new in 2004. in my opinion 3.73's are a good medium for decent gas mileage and towing. i'm averaging 16-17 mpg around town. when i buy a new truck oneday it will have to have at LEASt 3.73 gears or i wont touch it. if GM is still fiddling around with 3.42 and 3.23 rear ends in the 1/2 tons and not offering 4.10 or making it hard to find a truck with 3.73's then hello 2500 HD in short, sounds like gearing is your biggest problem. i would guess you have 3.42's.


----------



## Cwill15 (Dec 19, 2008)

Chevy tunes their trucks way down. Get a custom tune. I got my 2001 Z71 tuned by Jesse Bubb at wait4meperformance.com. I also asked him to remove 90% of the torque management. Now with only exhaust an intake, tune, 4.10s and corvette servo, my truck will bark into second gear.


----------



## Swede (Dec 19, 2008)

You may have a 3.23 rear end


----------



## contender* (Dec 19, 2008)

Trade up to an 8.1 liter, you'll never want for power anymore.....


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Dec 20, 2008)

i will check the gears tonight.


----------



## fountain (Dec 20, 2008)

i would not go with the gears--i have had several 2wd silverados.  i put 3:73 in one and 4:10 in the other--no difference at the dragstrip.  a big difference on the road---at 65 mph +..no gear to drop back to.  i did not like the 4:10, but the 3:73 ws nice.

for you to get more hp without breaking the bank--get a CUSTOM tune, not a canned one.  then a good cold air kit, and free flowing exhaust.  when i was racing my trucks i had, cold air, gears, tune, throttle body spacer, electric fans, exhaust, and removed the passenger headlight at the track.  that is about the basics.  you can get a good set of longtubes and a 3500 stall torque converter and they will help a good bit too.  these parts do not make that much of a difference.  i never could feel a difference anyways.  i could tell by times at the track though
if you go into the motor with a cam and heads--it will have to be done professionally and then professionally tuned...otherwise you have just wasted a lot of money.  the cam swap is not as easy ans cheap as the old days---very expensive--to be done right with the right parts.
to get real power that you can feel---supercharger or turbo.  then you open up a whole other box of worms----you better have REALLY deep pockets..trust me


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 20, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> You may have a 3.23 rear end



Pretty sure a '99+ Z71 didn't come with anything less than a 3.42 ratio. Most I've ever seen had 3.73 unless they were ordered with the 4.10 ratio option.

Custom Tune and don't look back!!!


----------



## JigNchunk (Dec 21, 2008)

I have owned 18 trucks with the 5.3 since 1999. In 2005 Chevy started using an all aluminum engine which suppoably had 15 more HP. They also started using 3.23 and 3.42 gears. I had 2 trucks with that engine and 3.42 and they pulled like crap also. I got a 2006 with the iron block engine and 3.73 and it towed and ran great just like the '99-04 trucks I'd had.


----------



## sogafishin (Jan 7, 2009)

I used to have a 2002 Z71 with a 5.3 did the cold air stuff and programmer and exhaust.I also did a few other small mods.Well I have a 19ft Nitro and the Z sure didnt like it even with the mods.It has 3.73 gear too.Well one trip I decided to drive my wifes 99 Tahoe with the old 5.7 vortec   man I thought I was in a race car compared to the 5.3.The old 350 out pulled the 5.3 by far no comparison.Went on a trip pulling my 28 ft camper well on the way home I had a terrible head wind I didnt think I was going to make it home without blowing up the 5.3.Sold it the next day and purchased an HD.The 5.3 is an awsome engine but lacks in torque should have no problem pulling a jon boat or ATV trailer with it though


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 7, 2009)

Yuel get the most bang for your buck by just getting a programer.
Intakes and exaust realy dont do a hole lot un less you are putting out high HP #'s I would just get a K & N drop in filter and just cut off off  muffler and weld in a flowmaster  just for sound all toughter should give you like 50 RWHP and that will help out towing and in mpg.
that should only cost around 500.00 bucks all in all.
Good luck.


----------



## fountain (Jan 8, 2009)

to save a few$$$-you can actually get the cone style k&n filter that comes in the fipk kit and actually bolt in directly onto the mass aair flow sensor and have the same set up without spending $300.  go light on the oil when putting the filter in and if it comes pre-oiled, wipe it off a little with a shop towel.  i also removed the screen in the mass air flow meter as well.

you will not see a big difference in all these parts together--some yea, but not a huge difference.  getting 50 rwhp is getting a lot of power and i dont think that if you the listed parts on it will happen.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 8, 2009)

Full Pull said:


> I would just get a K & N drop in filter and just cut off off  muffler and weld in a flowmaster  just for sound all toughter should give you like 50 RWHP


I'm hoping you typed the "0" by mistake. 5 extra HP would be a safer bet from an air cleaner/muffler. Dollar per % HP is going to be in a custom tune. How much extra power will differ from vehicle to vehicle....but a 50 HP increase is unlikely. The after-market exhaust and high-flow air intake system will compliment the tune. I'd do the 'bolt ons' first before the tune. Then have the tech adjust for them....which in reality won't make THAT much difference.


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 9, 2009)

I ment All toughter 
1) programer 
2)Filter
3)muffler.
All together should give you 50 not 5 RWHP.
Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is a link for you to check out it mite help you.
maby 30 to 35 rwhp sounds better.
http://www.diablosport.com/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=65


----------



## dtrusty (Jan 9, 2009)

I have an 03 4x4 Suburban with 5.3 and 4l60 trans and 3.73 gears. has more power than i need and good mileage as well. pulls 4000 lb trailer with ease. your problem is gearing. GM, Ford and Chrysler all have to meet CAFE standards and that is the problem. They are all doing the same things to try and get fuel mileage up. The Toyota does run good but has fuel mileage issues as well. Also WE ARE AMERICANS! I saw where it was compared to a 7.3, not a fair comparison. If you want to compare to a 7.3 go get in a new Duramax. You will forget that 7.3.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 9, 2009)

Full Pull said:


> Here is a link for you to check out it mite help you.
> maby 30 to 35 rwhp sounds better.
> http://www.diablosport.com/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=65



Nah, I don't think there's anything on that website to help me...or anybody else. I'd be willing to bet you if you used their program with a highflow air filter/exhaust on a real chassis dyno, you wouldn't see more than 20ish HP improvement. The 'tune in a box' gigs are all hype or junk if you really want my opinion. For what one of those cost, you can get a custom tune that will be dollar for dollar WAY more valuable than a hand-held programmer.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 9, 2009)

Full Pull said:


> I ment All toughter
> 1) programer
> 2)Filter
> 3)muffler.
> ...



18 to 22 hp MAYBE but dont bet on it.


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 10, 2009)

I guess the dyno lies.
The only next best thing is to buy a Diesel or do a complete gear swap.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 10, 2009)

Full Pull said:


> I guess the dyno lies.
> The only next best thing is to buy a Diesel or do a complete gear swap.



dynos dont lie, but what they fail to mention is any and all little quirks they often do to make the #'s look better on a dyno sheet that real world people at home cant do. Just like in Hot rod magazine, they took a challenger rt put on a cold air kit , chipped it, true dual exhaust, changed the gears out, and programmed it. they got about 500 (supposedly) at the tires on the dyno. A guy up here did the exact same thing , used the same cold air kit, exhaust, gear, chip, and programmer. My brother put it on his dyno and the guy bout fell out when after 3 pulls its best was 330 hp at the tires. Talk about a man getting his feelings hurt. The dyno is right on the money. Unless you go with a nitrous kit, turbo or super charger real world HP gains with bolt ons are not what they are hyped up to be.


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 10, 2009)

That sucks.
So much for truth in addvertising.
Well I can only speak on witch I know .
Diablo sport is what I have on my Diesel and I have hade my truck Dynoed before and after and the numbers are in line on their claims .
And I know that Diesel is much diffrent than Gas .
The whole nuts and bolts about it if hey dropes 500.00$ on on a tuner , filter , muffler and if he only gaines 25 RWHP out of it its still a lot cheeper than a set of new gears and install cost.
That mite be enough extra giddie up to help him with his prob.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 10, 2009)

Full Pull said:


> That sucks.
> So much for truth in addvertising.
> Well I can only speak on witch I know .
> Diablo sport is what I have on my Diesel and I have hade my truck Dynoed before and after and the numbers are in line on their claims .
> ...



Yep it really disappointed that guy but theres only one thing to do and thats yank it out and build it. As far as diesels go yes they make a world of difference when they are re programmed, My brothers Dodge Mega cab 4x4 had a Bully Dog Big Dog (I think) set up on it with 3 different set ups and the difference in stock , economy, and extreme was very very noticeable. We never put it on the dyno and he only kept the kit on it for a couple weeks and then sold it.


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 10, 2009)

I think its a Triple Dog that is what I usto have Geat tune but to much smoke for me . Yes you deffently feel it. When I lock my converter up its like please dont let something break and hel ya at the same time.
I have the preator / power puck with a quad zilla boost foler, intake and full exaust.
Dynoed 475 hp and 910 tq on ground. I  dont use my extreme tune beacues its like 45hun for a built tranny.
Not to jump  subject but you can call any of the  better programers companys and they will set you up with a custom tune for your neads you dont halfto go to a shop and pay some guy to do it for you. Any one that can read and push a button can do it.


----------



## fountain (Jan 11, 2009)

a dyno will hurt your feelings!  a mustang is the closest to what ya got--others tend to read higher.  as far as the canned programs--they are not much over stock.  i had a hypercrap and a diablo on the same 03 silverado.  the hypertech was barely noticable except for the higher revs and cut off point.  the diablo was better with harder shifts and more stuff to play with and change over the hypertech.  custom is the way to go all day long.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Jan 21, 2009)

never mind on the chevy .prob solved, i just got a FORD. thanks


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 21, 2009)

*Don't be TOO SURE....*



Spinnerbait Nate said:


> never mind on the chevy .prob solved, i just got a FORD. thanks



Fords are KNOWN TO HAVE THEIR OWN 'SET OF PROBLEMS' TOO!!! 
(They just try to hide them or ignore them.)  

Slug-Gunner


----------



## dtrusty (Jan 21, 2009)

Now you have  a truck with a birth defect. The blue Oval in the grille. You will understand later!!!


----------



## shopfnforman (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah ok you have a problem with that 5.3. out run by a 4.8. take it to the dealer if under warrany, either you have fuel pressure problem or the converters are coming apart, i have a stock 2000 5.3 and get 16 mpg with my 4 wheeler in the back and all my gear, running 75 mph down i-20 in ga


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Feb 11, 2009)

shopfnforman said:


> yeah ok you have a problem with that 5.3. out run by a 4.8. take it to the dealer if under warrany, either you have fuel pressure problem or the converters are coming apart, i have a stock 2000 5.3 and get 16 mpg with my 4 wheeler in the back and all my gear, running 75 mph down i-20 in ga



Thats not good.my old 93 f150 will almost do that.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Feb 12, 2009)

i pulled my 4 wheeler and trailer with the new f-150 and had to keep looking in the rearview to see if it was still back there. it pulls so much better than the chevy i am very pleased.


----------



## Rodney Whidby (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like your problem is in your gear ratio, you need a 3.73. [Just my 10 cents]


----------



## StikR (Feb 22, 2009)

I have the same truck...2006 5.3 4x4.  Mine has the 3.42 gears.  I can pull a bobcat without a problem.  I can barely tell my 16' Carolina Skiff is back there.  Your truck must have a problem or your perception is off....just my 2 cents


----------



## nosfedgta (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a 5.3 in a 04 ecsb and love it. It will pull like crazy. It also runs like a scalded dog even before the exhaust and cold air kit it ran great! I also had a n 02 ecsb with a 5.3 and it ran great too with no isues. Im not sure why he is having problems "well now he doesnt since he bought the f word" but something is up with the truck. my 02 had the 3.42's in it with stock 16in wheels, and my 04 has 3.73's with stock 17in denali wheels. The 04 uses a little more gas, but other than that no probs towing anything. I even towed a 28ft trailor with my race car, 4 wheeler, and enough supplies for a weekend of racing and it still got 10-11 mpg towing.

I towed a car to ny from ga and it got 13.6mpg all the way there! I guess the old tale still stands that you shouldnt buy a car built on a monday or a friday!!!


----------

